# Thirty-six RCI 45 day window points-for-weeks exchanges.



## cclendinen (Jun 22, 2009)

I joined RCI points in March 2004.  I just finished looking at the worksheet where I track my RCI exchanges.  I have made 36 points-for-weeks exchanges in the 45-day window.  Just about all of these were for 7,500 points.  I have been able to give over 50% of these to my family and friends.  I use all 7 names on the account.  They are my adult children and brothers, so they don’t have to pay for a guest certificate.

I was in RCI weeks for about 1 year prior to purchasing RCI points.  I liked the idea of fewer points for last minute exchanges in the 45-day window and using points for a few days instead of a whole week.  I never thought I would find so many good exchanges in the 45-day window.   I guess living in central Florida helps where we can drive a few hours to hundreds of timeshare locations. 

Thanks RCI and TUG!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 23, 2009)

*I was an RCI Weeks exchanger for 25+ years*

Two years ago I bought my first RCI Points resort and added a second one a few months later. I've done about 12 last minute exchanges for 6500-7500 points.  They're the best.  I've found great availability that is within 2-8 hours drive.  Now it's difficult for me to want to plan way ahead (like I did when I was a Weeks exchanger) and have to pay the full freight in points for a week.  I just did that though for a DVC 2BR for next Easter.  When I run out of points, I'm even willing to rent RCI Points at the $.02 per point when getting these last minute exchanges because it's still a very cheap week.  I've gotten things I've never had a chance at in the past and I'm like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## dreamin (Jun 24, 2009)

I have also enjoyed several 45 day or less exchanges.  Recently there seem to be less to choose from.  Do you find you have better luck checking on-line or do you contact RCI by phone?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 24, 2009)

*I check online between 12:30 am and 1:30 am ET*

I find they start adding these last minute weeks at abouth 12:30 am and I keep checking until I don't see any additions being made to the areas that I am searching, which is usually within about 20 minutes after I see the first add.  Southeast coastal hasn't shown any last minute for the last couple of weeks (very, very high demand areas and season).  I think when it's high season and you're searching high demand areas for that season; there natuarally going to fall off.  I did find July 4th availability in Ocean City, Md, Hilton Head, Tybee Island, Myrtle Beach, and Outer Banks.  With diligence, I almost always find something great for where and when I can possibly use it.

I've never called RCI for last minute exchanges.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am also very impressed with RCI's last minute exchanges with points.  Last night, there were several great exchanges to Hawaii and California, and I was so tempted by a few of them. 

One of the guys at Rick's firehouse paid VI to allow him to use RCI Points, but only through VI, so he has no ability to search himself, and of course they aren't working at that time of day, so he misses out on the stuff I see.   He is going to get another points account that he can use to his benefit.  But what a waste of money it was, to pay VI a premium, specifically to see last-minute inventory.  

By the time VI offices open, the earlybirds and nightowls (like me) have taken everything there is to take.  

Learning the system is key to using it properly, and that 12:00-1:00 Eastern Time is the ONLY time you see new inventory added.


----------



## cclendinen (Jun 24, 2009)

*I mainly search online, but sometimes have to call.*



dreamin said:


> I have also enjoyed several 45 day or less exchanges.  Recently there seem to be less to choose from.  Do you find you have better luck checking on-line or do you contact RCI by phone?[/QUOTE
> 
> Right now the 45-day window is on the prime summer vacation time so there is not as much available.  But don't stop looking good week still pop up in prime time.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenojg (Jul 15, 2009)

*Thanks for the wonderful sharing of info*

we (old weeks account TS users) got into a points account just in the last two years..  For us , being retired and poor planners the less than 45 days trades are the best and of course are great bargains...  we live in Virginia and love to travel to a ton of areas , 500 miles or less..
   anyway I learned a lot on how to do this, and continue to learn.. and I think sometimes things change a bit and one may not notice ...  such as the info I am seeing here in this thread.. so I will continue to follow it and love to keep in touch with you guys here..  here are some additional things I think I know (please add or correct)   as for Sunday am being the best, I believe it is , but I think its because all the west coasters are not able to look at 9:30pm their time (RCI being down for maint).. and also those sharp dedicated users (like Egret1986 above) can't pick them off at night...  I find that the 14 day window is the best, and the 45 day window the next best..  seems some high demand areas are only put in at different windows , seems  like Hawaii is put in at 14 days... Thanks for the info and chat, and keep me learning..  John


----------



## mrsmusic (Aug 4, 2009)

*what is a swap-pool week?*



cclendinen said:


> dreamin said:
> 
> 
> > I have also enjoyed several 45 day or less exchanges.  Recently there seem to be less to choose from.  Do you find you have better luck checking on-line or do you contact RCI by phone?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cclendinen (Aug 8, 2009)

*Explaintion on RCI points-for-week exchanges.*



mrsmusic said:


> cclendinen said:
> 
> 
> > The weeks account will show you weeks that are available at points resorts but the points-for-weeks will filter out the points resorts.  *You can still get the weeks at the points resorts with points, but not online.  You must call RCI and have them pull them from the swap-pool.  Most of the time the cost in points, for the swap-pool weeks, will be the amount in the PDF conversion grid chart and not the 6500 to 9000 points.  But they sometimes offer reduced points in the 45-day window.*
> ...



A resort that participates in the "RCI Points" program may have owners with weeks in the "RCI Points" program and owners with weeks in the "RCI Weeks" program.  The "RCI Weeks" account does not have access to exchange with weeks that are part of the "RCI Points" program.  The "RCI Points" account can exchange with all weeks in the points program and all weeks in the "RCI Weeks" program.

When, from your "RCI Points" account, you exchange RCI points-for-weeks, the points exchange value is based on the "RCI Regional Exchange Grids" http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pdf/RCI_ExGridsUpdate1.pdf .  This grid is also used for the points-for-deposit program (PDF).  

The exception (to this points-for-weeks exchange valuation) is when the weeks are in the 45-day window. In the 45-day window, weeks at resorts that do not participate in the "RCI Points" program, exchange at a reduced rate.  The point exchange rate is still from the "RCI Regional Exchange Grids" but is the lowest points category for the region not to exceed 9000 points.  This is usually the point value of a standard hotel/studio during the blue or off season.  

For example; Canada it is 5500 points based on a hotel/studio standard week in December and Florida is 7500 points based on a hotel/studio standard week in December.

However, weeks at resorts that are "RCI Points" participants do not receive the discounted points exchange values in the 45-day window.  The normal "RCI Regional Exchange Grids" values still apply. (RCI did start giving some discounts to these weeks and standard point exchanges a few years ago, but there is no published formula.) 

Now, when you perform a weeks search from you "RCI Points" account, you will not see any weeks for resorts that participate in "RCI Points" program.  When you perform a search from you weeks account you will see the weeks in the "RCI Weeks" program even if the resort participates in the "RCI Points" program.  

Many people make the assumption that if they can't see a week online from their "RCI Points" account then it is not available to them through points.  This is a bad assumption. 

All weeks are available as points exchanges to "RCI Points" members. However, all are not available online because of filters that remove lower VIP weeks, "RCI Points" resort weeks and weeks with check-in dates under 10 days.  In order to exchange points for these weeks (those that do not show up online), you must call RCI and have a RCI VC perform the exchange. 

If you want the VC to search all resorts you must ask them to remove the VIP filter.  If you want to search up to the check-in date you need ask for specfic dates.  If you want to exchange points-for-weeks at resorts that participate in the "RCI Points" program they must pull them from the "Swap Pool".


----------



## quest (Aug 10, 2009)

That was very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Sponge (Jan 14, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am also very impressed with RCI's last minute exchanges with points.  Last night, there were several great exchanges to Hawaii and California, and I was so tempted by a few of them.
> 
> One of the guys at Rick's firehouse paid VI to allow him to use RCI Points, but only through VI, so he has no ability to search himself, and of course they aren't working at that time of day, so he misses out on the stuff I see.   He is going to get another points account that he can use to his benefit.  But what a waste of money it was, to pay VI a premium, specifically to see last-minute inventory.
> 
> ...



If people beleive this tidbit of advice you will MISS alot of great last minute exchange's!!!!


----------



## wayzer (Jan 15, 2010)

While on the topic of 45-day week exchanges - can someone tell me the cost associated with such a transaction? Do you pay the points (7500) and then the normal points/day ($129 for 7days) fee that goes a long with it?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2010)

No, you pay the now $179 exchange fee in addition to the points.  It's different with weeks exchanges than points exchanges.  

A 7-day points exchange fee is now $139.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sponge said:


> If people beleive this tidbit of advice you will MISS alot of great last minute exchange's!!!!



What piece of advice is not good?  Are you saying that inventory appears all day long?  I haven't found that to be true.  But again, I don't check all day long, either. I will start looking in the middle of the day occasionally.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 15, 2010)

*I also wish that the Poster would elaborate*



rickandcindy23 said:


> What piece of advice is not good?  Are you saying that inventory appears all day long?  I haven't found that to be true.  But again, I don't check all day long, either. I will start looking in the middle of the day occasionally.



I'm not sure what advice given would allow for someone to miss out.

But I don't want to miss out if I'm missing out on something.  Please enlighten us.   

I see the additions between about 12:15 and 12:45 am.  I've checked periodically during the day, but the only thing I see during the day is stuff that has been setting there for a good amount of time that nobody wants even for 7500 points.


----------



## Sponge (Jan 15, 2010)

and that 12:00-1:00 Eastern Time is the ONLY time you see new inventory added.        You need to look all day long!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Wow, you've got time to look ALL day long?*



Sponge said:


> and that 12:00-1:00 Eastern Time is the ONLY time you see new inventory added.        You need to look all day long!!




Okay, so I asked for elaboration.

I can occasionally look periodically during the day, but can't do it ALL day long.  When I have done these periodic daytime searches, I just don't see anything of interest ever.  I believe from my personal experience that it would take sitting there ALL day long, as you suggest, to see this added inventory.  That's just a little too much time to expend.  I don't lack for options for last minute exchanges by checking during that one hour timeframe and then I have the other 23 hours to do other things.


----------

